# First Time Smoking Cheese



## troutter (Dec 5, 2014)

After getting a few tips from others on this forum about smoking cheese I decided it was time to do a test run. Below is what I did step by step.  Any comments, tips, and/or advice are always appreciated.

I bought a block of mild cheddar for the test run













IMG_0987.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 5, 2014






Cut it into about 1/4 blocks













IMG_0988.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 5, 2014






Started a few chunks of lump charcoal in the wooden smoker













IMG_0985.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 5, 2014






Loaded my rack of cheese













IMG_0990.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 5, 2014






Added hickory chips













IMG_0991.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 5, 2014






Using the damper on top and door to control temp.  The smoker is not plugged in













IMG_0995.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 5, 2014






Currently 34 degrees outside, 66 degrees in the smoker.  I plan to smoke the cheese 2-3 hours.  We'll see how it goes.













IMG_0996.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 5, 2014






2.5 hours later this is what I got.













finished.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 5, 2014






I was hoping for a bit more color, but it sure does smell good.  I'm now going to let it rest for a few days and then wax. Next time I'm going to use the AMNPS, it should be easier to control temps and smoke, but for my first time smoking cheese it was fun, now the question is... what does it taste like???


----------



## red dog (Dec 5, 2014)

It looks good from here Trouter! It looks like you are going about it the right way. Better to have it a little under smoked and edible than too  smokey. I smoke mine for 3 hours with the AMNPS.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2014)

Yup.   Looks like you did a great job.

Remember you can use dust in the AMNPS for less heat.


----------



## troutter (Dec 5, 2014)

I did cut up one block and taste it because without much color change I wasn't convinced there would be a noticeable smoke flavor.  I was wrong, the cheese took on plenty of smoke for my taste.  I'm very happy with it.  I do think the AMNPS would make it easier, I now wonder if I will miss the added flavor from the lump coal if I go that route?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2014)

My cheese never seems to change color that much either.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 5, 2014)

It takes time to get color. If you want more color let it sit in the smoke longer. Temperature will effect the total time. I have had some go 2 hours and some go 4+ hours for the same cheese. As a rule when you get the color you want the flavor will fallow. The AMNPS will make life much better.

I will say yours does look good. Keep track of what you do. You will get it dialed in.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## troutter (Dec 5, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It takes time to get color. If you want more color let it sit in the smoke longer. Temperature will effect the total time. I have had some go 2 hours and some go 4+ hours for the same cheese. As a rule when you get the color you want the flavor will fallow. The AMNPS will make life much better.
> 
> I will say yours does look good. Keep track of what you do. You will get it dialed in.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I appreciate the tips, thanks for the help


----------

